# Nissan GT-R 2009 Model Updates - MY09 Series II GT-R



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nissan GT-R 2009 Model Updates - MY09 Series II GT-R


The next model year of the Nissan GT-R is around the corner and with it several interesting updates are being made. First in Japan but surely they will filter out to the regional GT-Rs as soon as current stock is depleted.

What were calling the Series II Nissan GT-R R35 will have the following changes in it’s debut MY09:

Engine output up 5ps to 485ps 
White body colour changed from paint code QX1 to QAB (Storm White) 
Brembo brake calipers rebadged to Nissan 
Front License plate base removed (JDM falls into line with the USDM here) 
Gas tank size expanded, 71 litres - 73.8 litres 
Slightly tweaked fuel economy 8.2 km/L to 8.5 km/L 
Last but not least, another 5% price increase…


----------



## MickB (Mar 13, 2008)

Will these be the first UK delivery cars ?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

wow good find benny.. Tell me something, will this price increase affect people who have already placed their deposit? I placed my deposit with a set price being negotiated as did alot of others.. Just wondered if that would change..

also i think nissan should start looking at this transmission issue (if there is one) as its really starting to snowball it seems


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

don't worry if you placed a deposit and sign the deal prices can't change 



also


Australian GT-R to be delivered in 2009 do not feature launch control anymore, it's possible this is another change for other region GT-Rs.


a few guys not happy about the brake name change...


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm still holding out for a cut in VAT


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> a few guys not happy about the brake name change...


After a few trackdays you cant read it anyway,as it is burned away:flame:


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> don't worry if you placed a deposit and sign the deal prices can't change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent,,i for one dont like the brake name change, brembo is much better imho..interesting with regards to LC though.:squintdan Im not interested in having it anyway truth be told so hope that transition gets applied over here in the uk aswel.opcorn:

ben, have you seen the new transmission oil by willall racing which they have developed? Its suppose to be better than the nissan oil making the tranny run cooler and quieter. They seem to think that the standard expensive stuff by nissan isnt sufficient at higher temps judging by their microscopic investigation.. I will defo be following this closely.:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ye i've seen that Will trans oil. tbh i'm a little sceptical, no way would i just put anything in my 10k gear box other than GT-R and Pentosin dual clutch gear oil. Will see what happends to the beta testers first....


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Brembo paint is crap, its burns off after hard use anyway. The Gold turns brown and the white letters got black :chuckle:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry if this is a daft question, but is this the new car spec for all cars delivery september 2009 onwards then??
Only ask because my car's oct 09.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

What build date do these changes occur ?

D


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sumo69 said:


> What build date do these changes occur ?
> 
> D


Normaly every car build from now on,as a 2009 model is what we get in europe in delivery March....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i think it is May 09 onwards as mentioned in the original post


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Not happy at all about the Brembo calipers being rebadged.

BTW - the paint on the Brembo calipers on my 350z was still perfect after 30,000 miles.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

ToroKuro said:


> Not happy at all about the Brembo calipers being rebadged.
> 
> BTW - the paint on the Brembo calipers on my 350z was still perfect after 30,000 miles.


Brembo paint on my EVO 1X is crap after 15000 miles, it peels off and then discolours


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> don't worry if you placed a deposit and sign the deal prices can't change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change is most of the time good,

but if they skip the launch control function, it is more or less saying that indeed it is hurting the gearbox.

I wouldn't be happy if the car comes without the launch control!

Others?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Nissan GT-R 2009 Model Updates - MY09 Series II GT-R
> 
> Engine output up 5ps to 485ps
> White body colour changed from paint code QX1 to QAB (Storm White)
> ...


Where did GTRBlog.com - Your source for Nissan R35 GT-R News get this information?

Are the brake calipers absolutely identical, apart from the re-badging? What is the point of that?

What does "Front License plate base removed" actually mean?

Still, we've got to be pleased with more power, better economy and a larger fuel tank (and resulting range)! The 5% price increase makes our orders look even more like a bargain too.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this info a real confirmed thing or just some "i've heared so" stuff...?
I just cannot believe they are still modifying the GTR, it hasn't yet come to Europe, and we don't know how our car will look...even how many HP it will have...??
What if I liked the Brembo sign very much and I wouldn't have ordered the car without it?
What if I ordered the GTR cause it has the LC control...
Of course, I didn't order it because of those 2 reasons, I think it is a great car, but you get the point...
Removing of LC is shit!
And debadging Brembo is shit too...
Why are they doing this...?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Any dealer info regarding these changes?

Dave, Steve, Ollie...are you there?

D


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

bhp said:


> i think it is May 09 onwards as mentioned in the original post


I believe MY '09 means Model Year '09 not May '09


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I tell you what, if we're not getting the extra power, better economy and larger fuel tank, then I'll be delaying my order until we are. I'm not waiting 625 days for an obsolete version of a product, even if it does have Brembo-badged brakes!

I wonder what 'ring time the extra power will bring?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

If this story turns out to be true then I'd be very surprised if model year '09 starts after the first UK cars arrive, I'm pretty sure we'd all be included


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anybody heard anything about the new sat-nav system yet?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

nas3damus said:


> Change is most of the time good,
> 
> but if they skip the launch control function, it is more or less saying that indeed it is hurting the gearbox.
> 
> ...


well i won't be using LC anyway but if you were concerned about residuals then lack of LC might be a bonus because the buyer will know you haven't used it if it's not there


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

CJay said:


> Brembo paint on my EVO 1X is crap after 15000 miles, it peels off and then discolours


I disagree fella as my caliper paint on my IX is absolutly mint so are alot of my friends who have evo's ranging from 5 to 9. You must be getting your rotors or calipers way to hot :bawling:


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey guys screw LC. Its nonsense anyway. We should all have mechanical sympathy when dealing with these types of cars anyway not rag the hell outta them from rest. 

I am abit gutted about the rebadged calipers mind you. I guess the slight tweek in horse power is to offset the increase in weight due to the extra size fuel tank. Doubt it will set any diffrence in lap time at all IMO.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Brembo paint on Mitsubishi calipers ist sh+t,my Evo 6 calipers where burnt befor i repainted them,my Evo 9 calipers are totaly black,you cant even read the brembo letters and on my Evo X they allready started to change colors from red to brown.......

So,i dont really care whats written on the calipers.

LC missing is fine,as long as it still does what Nissan told us from 0-60mph or 0-100km/h i can live without Lc very good,as there is no question the driver did something wrong.....so all you guys keep the warranty:thumbsup:

Im 100% sure we all get MY 2009 cars,as its the same here in germany,a car manufactured after Sep.08 is automatic an MY09 car......so its in JP.


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Any dealer info regarding these changes?
> 
> Dave, Steve, Ollie...are you there?
> 
> D


Got nothing official yet unfortunately, althought the slight power bump/fuel economy sounds logical.

They wont remove the front liscence plate holder for us as it's a legal requirement (unlike US/JDM) 

Brembo paint/branding?? I mean seriously....can only imagine they would repaint if there had been a problem with it. I can't imagine they are significantly different units or non-Brembo. I think this is a bit of a red herring. Worst case they re-paint it, is that really a problem it doesn't say Brembo?

The info I did have was when they finalised the Euro spec for the cars, they were going to update US/JSM specs with some of the changes to bring the models in to line/up to date. Add this to the break in production schedule at the factory recently (they didn't say exactly why, but it was to change bits on the production line) Therefore my best guess is that as of about now (roughly fixed build schedule for the very first UK deliveries) all GT-R's will be "spec II" otherwise known as MY 09 which as Andrew states is Model Year 09.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

OllieMeff said:


> The info I did have was when they finalised the Euro spec for the cars.


So they have finalised the Euro spec car, do you have the details ?

thanks

Michael


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

OllieMeff said:


> Got nothing official yet unfortunately, althought the slight power bump/fuel economy sounds logical.
> 
> They wont remove the front liscence plate holder for us as it's a legal requirement (unlike US/JDM)
> 
> ...



Tnx Ollie,

what about the LC? Do you have news about that?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Brembo brake calipers rebadged to Nissan


That's a spasticated waste of time & money.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Scrappy said:


> I disagree fella as my caliper paint on my IX is absolutly mint so are alot of my friends who have evo's ranging from 5 to 9. You must be getting your rotors or calipers way to hot :bawling:


Sorry but mine is sh!te also on my VIII - lacquer came of at 10k


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Brembos on my Z are still fine despite totally cooking my pads (DS2500s) at the 'Ring a few weeks ago.....

I wonder if this might just be for specific markets, e.g. Brembos are admired in Europe but maybe dont have so much respect in the US?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Brembo own "purchased" AP by the way....

AP concentrate on motorsport and after market

Brembo don't manufacture everything but license stuff as well

R


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Nissan logos replace brembo on the 370Z as well.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Big deal what the breakpads say. People who are not into cars have no idea what brembo is. People who are into cars know what the GTR is about.
Not sure I like it that if they take LC off but indeed no discussions on it when selling your car.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

no lc no way that is not good.... infact thats n6t the car thAT i ordered.;-(


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

Bodi said:


> Sorry but mine is sh!te also on my VIII - lacquer came of at 10k


well im not sure how you are driving your evos's guys but ive had 2 evo's now and i also had high spec racing pads in both and i dont exactly hang about and the paint is unbelievably shinny still.


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

michaelsk said:


> So they have finalised the Euro spec car, do you have the details ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Michael


My understanding is that the spec has been finalised at top level, but unfortunately it is taking time to filter down throught the various channels, hence we don't know exactly what it is yet. I'm sure Dave, Steve et al. are desperately trying to get the answers as much as I am.

No news as of yet on VDC etc, although I'm sure it's a small part of the euro spec bigger picture all to be released in one go.


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

evoscott said:


> no lc no way that is not good.... infact thats n6t the car thAT i ordered.;-(


I was thinking the same;

If launch control will not be equipped on the car , I would cancel or resell my car ..


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Of course they may not have removed LC - just made it harder to find - a different program sequence. After all the original sequence was never advertised.........


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> well im not sure how you are driving your evos's guys but ive had 2 evo's now and i also had high spec racing pads in both and i dont exactly hang about and the paint is unbelievably shinny still.


Drive it like intended but do not abuse .....Luck I guess .... Good Car / Bad Car I Guess.... I know equal amounts of EVO 1X owners some with issues some without !!!


Anyway ... Thanks Ollie & Others for keep pestering .... would be nice too Know final Spec of our GTRs & servicing req )

CJ


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

*EVO mention story about updates*

Nissan GT-R v2 | evo News | News | evo
as we already know...if they are making updates for the 09 MY then those of us who are already waiting for an official '09 UK car will get it with the updates despite paying series 1 prices.....is this a rare mistake by the guys at EVO (they seem to imply that we will be getting series 1 cars). Maybe they need to get David Yu back on the team then I'm sure they would stay up to date about the GT-R :clap:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to getting all this officially confirmed by my dealer!
Hopefully we will get something definite next month.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

ok so my car will be arriving 2nd quarter of 2010, so that means im getting the series II version yeh?

Any dealer feedback on this and/or the changes would also be appreciated.. thanks.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

guys he car was advertised with 0-62 time of 3.5 secs... it never said that it got there via LC so give up the LC argument, "o ill cancel my order if it hasnt got it" yea right, the only reason you 'THOUGHT' it had it was becasue you read it on here so dont worry about it, the car will be very cool and we will all be regretting all these pointless threads


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

WoREoD said:


> Of course they may not have removed LC - just made it harder to find - a different program sequence. After all the original sequence was never advertised.........


C'mon, every journalist that drove and reviewed the car has explained exactly how to set the switches to Launch, who do you think told them??? - they're not all so clever they worked it out for themselves!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ZXTTdriver said:


> C'mon, every journalist that drove and reviewed the car has explained exactly how to set the switches to Launch, who do you think told them??? - they're not all so clever they worked it out for themselves!


Personally I couldnt care less about LC. How often would I ever use it compared to the total time spent driving this glorious car?

If anybody wants to cancel and throw their toys out of the pram then please, be my guest. Then my car will arrive that little bit earlier.

Frankly I find the whole "wot no LC" argument just barmy. Go drive the GTR and enjoy this fabulous car. Then LC is just a curiosity.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Personally I couldnt care less about LC. How often would I ever use it compared to the total time spent driving this glorious car?
> 
> If anybody wants to cancel and throw their toys out of the pram then please, be my guest. Then my car will arrive that little bit earlier.
> 
> Frankly I find the whole "wot no LC" argument just barmy. Go drive the GTR and enjoy this fabulous car. Then LC is just a curiosity.


i concur :clap:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i've owned the car since feb and have used the LC less than 10 times. it's purely a novelty to show off the car to others. and to be hones you can actually get a faster start after lots of practice by doing it yourself.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

tokyogtr said:


> i've owned the car since feb and have used the LC less than 10 times. it's purely a novelty to show off the car to others. and to be hones you can actually get a faster start after lots of practice by doing it yourself.


Do you not have the same warranty qualifications in Japan? - or are you one of those lucky enough to not have to give a damn!?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

enjoy


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Cant wait to see a black one with the new wheels :clap:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> enjoy


My Car :clap::thumbsup::smokin::chuckle:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I know this is all old news, but what was on the cailpers on the cars being delivered over the last few weeks? Just wondering if Nissan has implemented all there changes to the UK cars yet?

Not that i'm bothered really, but would be nice if there were still Brembos though :thumbsup: (but paranoia would then kick in and make me think they may have not rolled all the changes out yet to non sat nav cars :nervous: )


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mine has Brembo gloriously printed on all calipers....


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Mine has Brembo gloriously printed on all calipers....


Brembo here too


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

brembox3


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

x 4.....


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Mines got it on all 4 - so Brembo x 8


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Brembo on mine too!

I think Middlehurst said the red calipers with Nissan writing on them would be on the sat nav cars!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Theres a bit of a trend here, brembo.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

BREMBO on mine too. Looks the muts nuts.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

bigfra said:


> Brembo on mine too!
> 
> I think Middlehurst said the red calipers with Nissan writing on them would be on the sat nav cars!


Sounds tacky - glad I didn't wait!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Well thats good to know :thumbsup: (so hope they did come with extra hp and updated suspension, etc  )


----------

